# Party Boat tips



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm going out with my grandma and borther on the Captain Anderson on the 16th of June for their 10 hour trip, was trying to see if anyone had some tips. 
I don't go offshore very much, last trip was 2 years ago, I usually just fish the piers and surf for kings, sheeps, and pompano. I got offshore gear like a senator on a broomstick rod and a cabo 80 on a jigging rod. I already made sure to get spots on the back of the boat and am going to take a 5lb box of cigs with me. Anything else ya'll would recommend for bait and if anyone knows if jigging is viable.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Use mono line, most party boats don't or won't let you use braid. Might as well leave the jigs at home, AJ's will be closed, plus you will prolly tangle up with the tourist. Most party boats fish live bottom so not much relief any way. I like to catch some pinfish and butterfly them for bait also, no need to keep em alive, i think its just a different bait they haven't seen that day. 

Most important take plenty of beer, you'll be doing plenty of riding. Go have fun and don't sweat the little stuff.

Oh and before someone else chimes i'll be the first to say, shame on you for taking a party boat when you know we as rec fishermen cant keep snapper in fed waters and they can. I think that pretty much sums it up good luck out there.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I know I can't bring beer on the boat, don't drink much anyways so it don't matter to me much. I'll try to hit the pier before and get some hardtails and pinfish, and maybe a bobo if Im lucky. 

I used braid last time wasn't too bad except when the guy to the right of me wouldn't keep his line tight. 

Also ya'll may say shame on me for taking a party boat, give me a better option to take my grandma out fishing on that I can afford. She raised me and taught me how to fish along with my Grandpa, but he passed away and she has bad knees now so I don't want her on a smaller boat. This is probably her first trip out on a boat in a good 15 years, so just trying to make it as good as possible.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Try tying your own three hooks with 40#fluro and smaller weights.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

That's awesome you get to fish with grandma! Mines in North Carolina and would do anything to get down and fish again with me.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, I'll try getting some 40# fluro, also is throwing a flatline a thing I could do?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I did a party boat last summer and will never do it again. I was in the center on the back of the boat and caught more fish than anyone else. If I can't swing a charter or get a shared expense ride I'll just surf and kayak fish. I didn't care for it at all.:thumbdown:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You can't drink beer on a party boat?
I prefer beer friendly vessels.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah the Captain Anderson fleet doesn't allow alcohol to brought aboard, mainly because they sell it in their galley. But I am not paying 2 dollars a can for Budweiser.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I hope you and your Grandma have a great time.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

A $2 Budweiser is hard to find at the beach. Usually more expensive than that. 
Don't ever take a cruise. Their beer prices will REALLY offend you.

Good luck on your trip.
Bring back good pictures and memories


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell I'd pay $2 for a beer all day long. Go to Schooners and you can get a luke warm can beer for $6.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

capt'n slim said:


> Oh and before someone else chimes i'll be the first to say, shame on you for taking a party boat when you know we as rec fishermen cant keep snapper in fed waters and they can. I think that pretty much sums it up good luck out there.


 Sorry that a "D!ckwad" needed to chime in with a worthless opinion.
Getting mad at recreational fishermen who enjoy fishing and which a party boat allows them an affordable trip is ridiculous at best. Write your congressman but don't bash the guy who just wants to have fun and catch some fish.

OP,
My suggestion is to take some lighter gear. While you may pull up a 20lb snapper or an occasional grouper, the likelihood of dragging moby dick to the surface is pretty rare in my opinion. A heavier spinning rod with 40lb mono and 50-60lb fluorocarbon is about as heavy as I'd use on a party boat. The reason I like spinning gear is that in the case that kingfish or something on top is available, it presents a more natural option when the bait sinks without weight.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

lastcast said:


> I hope you and your Grandma have a great time.


Thank you



Chapman5011 said:


> A $2 Budweiser is hard to find at the beach. Usually more expensive than that.
> Don't ever take a cruise. Their beer prices will REALLY offend you.
> 
> Good luck on your trip.
> Bring back good pictures and memories


Don't plan on going on one, whats the point of a giant floating hotel that I can't even fish off of.



Splittine said:


> Hell I'd pay $2 for a beer all day long. Go to Schooners and you can get a luke warm can beer for $6.


Pass, I'll just go to publix and grab a sixpack for 8. Never was really one for going out and drinking.



photofishin said:


> Sorry that a "D!ckwad" needed to chime in with a worthless opinion.
> Getting mad at recreational fishermen who enjoy fishing and which a party boat allows them an affordable trip is ridiculous at best. Write your congressman but don't bash the guy who just wants to have fun and catch some fish.
> 
> OP,
> My suggestion is to take some lighter gear. While you may pull up a 20lb snapper or an occasional grouper, the likelihood of dragging moby dick to the surface is pretty rare in my opinion. A heavier spinning rod with 40lb mono and 50-60lb fluorocarbon is about as heavy as I'd use on a party boat. The reason I like spinning gear is that in the case that kingfish or something on top is available, it presents a more natural option when the bait sinks without weight.


It's fine, it's understandable whats going on with the federal season isn't fair. When I first saw the season this year I was wondering why it was so long and thought that was really weird of the feds to do. Now I see why it is so long this year. 
From the past few years I realized that the big ones are few and far between and that the mingos and porgies are the cooler fillers. But instead of rerigging my bottom rod can I just use a 706 on a cobia rod?


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

MrFish49 said:


> From the past few years I realized that the big ones are few and far between and that the mingos and porgies are the cooler fillers. But instead of rerigging my bottom rod can I just use a 706 on a cobia rod?


 Red snapper are not scarce...I went in March out of Galveston on my bay boat and caught and released a 20lber and a 28lber from the same spot. 
Two weeks ago, from another spot within 20 miles, I caught another that went 20lbs.

As far as rods and reels, something like this will do just fine- http://www.basspro.com/PENN-Spinfisher-V-Live-Liner-Spinning-Reel/product/1206150826162/

http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Ang...oduct/11090105011624/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish49 said:


> Yeah the Captain Anderson fleet doesn't allow alcohol to brought aboard, mainly because they sell it in their galley. But I am not paying 2 dollars a can for Budweiser.


Come on over to Destin and ride the American Spirit or the New Florida Girl. Same fishing, and you can bring your own beer.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

will be on American spirit June 13 and the 18th company paid trips will be first time charting out of destin .Always charted the lively one ii. Out of Pensacola before I bought my first boat.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

Just went on the Anderson this weekend. Friendly crew and they work hard. We did a 6 hr and it was not really enjoyable. I would definitely go out of Destin if you had the opp. You will catch fish, but I think they like the quantity over quality. May be different when snapper season comes in. I fished with my own rig on 50lb flourocarbon on a slip sinker. Used cigs and bonita strips for bait. I caught 0 and had 0 big bites. There was plenty of white snapper, rubies, sea perch, etc. being caught but nothing big at all. Did have a school of chicken dolphin come in and I struggled to rig quick and missed them. They caught fish, but nothing like the destin boats.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just wanted to give ya'll a update. Went out and absolutely slayed the mingos and "white snapper" grandma and brother had a great time. Only got 1 red snapper but that doesn't matter. Spent the first hour just rigging, baiting, and dehooking fish for those two.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

mrfish49 said:


> just wanted to give ya'll a update. Went out and absolutely slayed the mingos and "white snapper" grandma and brother had a great time. Only got 1 red snapper but that doesn't matter. Spent the first hour just rigging, baiting, and dehooking fish for those two.


picks man picks!!!


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry didn't take many pictures besides a few before we got out there and a weird fish I've never caught before. I was pretty much busy either untangling the guy next to me who didn't understand that you should control your line drift, or dehooking fish for my grandma and brother. She caught a limit of mingos in probably 40 minutes.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

That looks like a short bigeye or aka bigeye toro. Small, but super cool. Not in the snapper family. That's my guess anyway.

Congrats on the family time. Always a wise use of time and money.


----------

